# Surrey Resort in Branson



## KevJan (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone stayed at the Surrey Vacation Resort at Branson lately. I have a 3-bedroom unit reserved but have some pretty picky friends going with me. They are used to pretty deluxe accommodations and I don't want to disappoint them. There will be no children and wonder about the resort-sponsored activities. We will be going in November and wonder if they have special promotions for any Christmas shows. Any and all information would be welcome.


----------



## KevJan (May 22, 2014)

Noone has been here in the last 5 years?


----------



## lalahe (May 23, 2014)

Looks like the reviews on expedia were good
http://www.expedia.com/Branson-Hotels-Surreys-Carriage-Place.h1122860.Hotel-Information


----------



## ace2000 (May 23, 2014)

There are three locations for that group and all have Surrey in their name.  Surrey Grand Crowne is the newer location.

I've never stayed at any of them, but I took a quick tour of the activity center at Surrey Carriage Place a few years ago.  I was not super impressed.   They are located right in the middle of Branson though, so that's a plus.


----------



## KevJan (May 24, 2014)

I have stayed at the Grand Crowne, and yes, it is very nice. I am NOT asking about Carriage Place either. I guess the one I need info for must be the original Surrey Resort.


----------



## csxjohn (May 25, 2014)

KevJan said:


> I have stayed at the Grand Crowne, and yes, it is very nice. I am NOT asking about Carriage Place either. I guess the one I need info for must be the original Surrey Resort.



Please post a link to the resort you're talking about.  I got confused over the inclusion and exclusion of the name "Surrey" in a couple of the resorts in Branson when I stayed there last year.


----------



## KevJan (May 25, 2014)

Sorry, I can't seem to find a link but it is RCI Resort #3283 Surrey Vacation Resort. All the links I'm able to find take me to grandcrowneresorts or Carriage Place and I don't need either of these.


----------



## csxjohn (May 26, 2014)

When we were there last year we got some literature and a map that included Grand Crowne Resort, Carriage Place, and Surrey Vacation Resorts.  I can't find it now, probably got tossed, but they talked about a recent ownership and/or management change.

I believe, but am not 100% certain, that in one place I saw the name Surrey Grand Crowne Resort.  This is what led me to a state of confusion.

You will see in the TUG reviews a resort called Surrey Grand Crowne Resort and County Club which adds to the confusion.  When I did my review last year I asked that the name "surrey" be taken off the Grand Crowne one but met with resistance.  Some day it will be updated correctly.

All three resorts check in at the same location.  Where I stayed they have an indoor pool which is in pic #7 in the RCI listing you gave.  To get to the outdoor pool we had to drive to one of the other two resorts, didn't go so don't remember which one.

I can't imagine that one of the three would be much different than the others.  The rooms in Grand Crowne location were very nice with expensive, heavy duty furnishings.


http://www.grandcrowneresorts.com/content/content-page/branson-mo/lodging/guest-registration


----------



## dsfritz (May 26, 2014)

*Surrey*

We haven't been to the Surrey lately, but used to own there, so we got regular updates.  I recall that a few years ago they did a total update on that section .  The 3 bedroom is very large and comfortable.  The 3rd bedroom is actually a lockout studio with its own mini kitchen and total privacy which sounds like it would be perfect for your guests.  The resort is on the same property with the Surrey Carriage resort, so there are shared amenities.  I think they still offer a free hot breakfast every day.  I wouldn't be afraid to book there.  Have fun.


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 20, 2014)

*Surrey is not what they are called*

The resort group you are asking about is the Grand Crowne Resorts in Branson.  They used to use the name Surrey but have dropped it from most of their resorts.  The only one that still uses it is the Townhouses.  They are the oldest resort in the group.  They are two story units that are side by side in a row, just like typical townhouses would be.  They can accommodate a lot of people but all of the sleeping areas are not separate bedrooms.  Go to the grandcrowneresorts.com website and look under Branson.  They have all of the resorts in the group on the website with information and pictures.  The resort is near the Titanic, if that helps any.  The resort is nice, well maintained with lots of space and all the basics done well.  If you are looking for a real upscale fancy place, you will probably be disappointed.  I own at the Grand Crowne resort by the golf course.  I have never stayed at the Townhouses, but I have toured them.  There is an indoor pool, tennis court and other features.  They do have a pretty good activities program.  This is probably not the best place for your picky friends.  I don't mean to say there is anything wrong with it or that you wouldn't be comfortable and well taken care of.  Just that it doesn't wow you with luxury and amenities.  The location is great because it is close to the strip.  You could even walk to some shows and restaurants, but it is kind of on a side street that is just simple and plain.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## silentg (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,We are staying at Wyndham Branson at the Meadows in October. Will be our first visit to Branson. We are planning to see Liverpool Legends while we are there. Sorry, I cannot help you with advice, but after we return I can let you know if I see a place called Surrey!
TerryC


----------



## MelBay (Jun 29, 2014)

My in-laws own at the Surrey Grand Crowne, and it is still very nice.  Their unit overlooks the golf course, and it's actually 3 suites.  It sleeps about 15, I believe.  3 kitchens, etc.  We prefer our TS which is on the lake, but he's a golfer, so they really like it there.


----------

